

Ask HN: Which changes to expect after “.net” goes open source? - chintan39

What market change will it bring to open source &quot;.net&quot;?
======
custardcream
Not much. People who don't use it will find significant entrenchment in what
they already have. Its not easy to switch to. People who do use it may see a
cost reduction with cheaper deployment platforms and cheaper tools.

There may be a few people who pull bits of it in but I suspect that bad
memories and some of the real nasty portability problems (perf counters, COM,
services, registry, config, iis tie in etc) will be a lot of friction and a
barrier to entry.

(I say this as someone who writes c# for a living)

~~~
Someone
Yes, it will be interesting to see what is stronger: the lure to run cheaper
without Windows/SQL Server/IIS, or the force that holds one back (which also,
for now, includes the uncertainty about performance on other OSes)

I guess Microsoft thinks the lure will not be large enough for many of their
customers. Alternatively, they feel they have to do this because governments
and large customers ask for solutions where a realistic tender is possible.

Someone could change that by providing a de facto standard compatibility
environment or automated porting system, though. Microsoft could do that, too,
but I do not think they have changed that much (yet?)

~~~
custardcream
Always price. That's the biggest driver for adoption ever.

